# 33 vs 34 Terms



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to buy either 33 or 34" Terms very soon. From what I have read on other forums, they are roughly the same size (maybe 1/2" difference) and the 33s are a couple pounds lighter. I have also read that lug spacing on the 34s is a little better for mud but I have yet to see a side by side pic of the two where I can clearly see the differences. 

I'm really leaning towards the 33s BUT everyone says to get 34s. The lighter weight of the 33s is appealing. I'm assuming that the closer lugs will mean a little better ride too. 

Opinions??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Based on that info, I would go 33's.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Yeah I broke down and ordered them a few minutes ago.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Good job I have a set in my sammi


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Got them mounted on the rzr. Measuring them the wrong way (with a straight edge and a level) they are right at 32", which is just fine with me. They are not all that heavy either.


----------



## Gates72ss (Dec 19, 2013)

That thing is pretty mean lookin!!


----------

